# Do they make internet enabled fire detectors?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking, today's fire detectors may be good at saving lives if you happen to be home, but they wont save your property if a fire starts when you're not home. 

Do they make home grade fire detectors that can send an email to a specified email address when a fire is detected? I saw on a forum some guy left batteries charging and they exploded. He happened to be home and was able to go deal with it and put out the fire, but it got me thinking, if ever I charge my shaver, or do anything else and it goes wrong and I'm at work, the house is going to burn down. It seems it's not a complicated concept for a smoke alarm to just send an email to my blackberry or something.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea they got that:yes:smart houses have that stuff


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Just about any alarm system will allow you to tie in smoke detectors. these will call fire/police first, you second.

if you want something fancier, most of the home automation type sites have systems that will send you emails and even video and audio feeds from your home if any type of alarm is triggered. You can get systems that allow you to turn on the heat or A/C from your cell phone, intercom systems that will call your cell phone when someone rings your doorbell and you can speak to them and even buzz them in, even if you are hundreds of miles away. 

check out sites like www.smarthome.com


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

or call your cell phone with a recorded message. 

those systems are available for fire, burg, hi water, no power, loud noises. 

They can start the dewatering pump, gen set, turn on/off lights,radio, turn up/down heating/HVAC


----------

